# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  URLs for Antennas

## papashark

Ξεκίνησα το ψάξιμο για κεραίες, πέρα από το δίλημα για το τι κεραία θα πάρω, υπάρχει και το δίλημα από που θα την πάρω. Ήξερα ένα δυο URL ζήτησα και από τον DTI21 μερικά ακόμα, και μια που τα είχα μαζεμένα είπα να τα γράψω να είναι μαζεμένα και για κανεναν άλλο :

1) http://www.fab-corp.com/
2) http://www.hyperlinktech.com/
3) http://www.ydi.com/
4) http://www.andrew.com/
5) http://www.telexwireless.com/
6) http://www.poynting.co.za/
7) http://www.stelladoradus.com/

Εγώ πάντως προτίμησα τα δύο πρώτα, προσοχή δε στο 6ο είναι νότια αφρική.

Ακόμα κεραίες μπορείτε να βρείτε και σε μικρότερη ποικηλία στα 
1) http://www.expansys.com
2) http://www.amazon.com
κλπ.

----------


## pwn1

Επίσης, μπορείτε να βρείτε και 24db parabolics grid, από:
SCOTT ELECTRONICS LTD
Λένορμαν 70, ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ
01 05147479

Όχι δεν κάνω διαφήμιση, απλά επειδή τις έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει και εμείς και είμαστε
ικανοποιημένοι τις προτείνω.

Δείτε και την σχετική φωτογραφία:
http://www.patraswireless.net/par.jpg

PatrasWirelessNetwork
http://patraswireless.net

----------


## drf

> Επίσης, μπορείτε να βρείτε και 24db parabolics grid, από:
> SCOTT ELECTRONICS LTD
> Λένορμαν 70, ΚΟΛΩΝΟΣ
> 01 05147479
> 
> Όχι δεν κάνω διαφήμιση, απλά επειδή τις έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει και εμείς και είμαστε
> ικανοποιημένοι τις προτείνω.
> 
> Δείτε και την σχετική φωτογραφία:
> ...



και οι τιμή τους είναι: 

Διαστάσεις: 40χ60: 28.000δρχ
80χ1.00: 36.000δρχ

----------


## stoidis

drf, επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για μία grid 24 dbi, μπορείς να μου πεις αν στις δύο διαστάσεις που αναφέρεσαι (και στις δύο τιμές) είναι κεραία απολαβής 24 dbi?

----------


## dti

24άρα είναι αυτή που κοστίζει 36.000 δρχ. , αν κρίνω από τις διαστάσεις που έχει η δική μου grid.
H άλλη πρέπει να είναι 18άρα στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων.

----------


## drf

> drf, επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για μία grid 24 dbi, μπορείς να μου πεις αν στις δύο διαστάσεις που αναφέρεσαι (και στις δύο τιμές) είναι κεραία απολαβής 24 dbi?


xmmm pragmatika de 8ymamai to gain ths keraias alla kapou ekei prepei na epaize... de xaneis tipote na miliseis me ton eugeniko kyrio sto proanaferthen magazi...  ::  

mallon kai thn dikia mou 8a thn parw apo ekei..  ::

----------


## stoidis

Τηλεφώνησα σήμερα το πρωί, αλλά δεν απαντούσε. Φαίνεται ότι το Σάββατο πρωί είναι κλειστά. Από Δευτέρα λοιπόν...

----------

